# Your Experiences with Fasttech?



## kelly22 (18/8/15)

Hi i just wanted to find out ,im currently thinking of ordering a few items from fasttech and with all the different stories iv heard in the vaping community i just thought this thread would shed some liggt for experienced and novice vapers ,that are captured by these pruces and wide range of products ,please share your experiences ;good or bad and turn around times ,processes customs etc , thanks have a great evening

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (18/8/15)

Ordering from fasttech is hit and miss. Sometimes you wait very, very long, and sometimes you wait only two weeks. I ordered some stuff two weeks ago and it's already in JHB. Other stuff I ordered at the beginning of July and it's still not even in JHB.
Some stuff you order is crap and others are good.
Fasttech is quite good with service, but they use Singapore post and they are slow. China post is just as slow.

When buying from fasttech, look at the shipping date. Some items are in stock and will ship next day, but others will show "Shipping in 7 business days" or more. So look out for that. Upside is, their shipping is free.

I've ordered many thing from FT and have always received my goods. So they're reliable, but their shipping is slow most of the time.

Happy buying


----------



## kelly22 (18/8/15)

Thanks @zadiac

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (19/8/15)

kelly22 said:


> Hi i just wanted to find out ,im currently thinking of ordering a few items from fasttech and with all the different stories iv heard in the vaping community i just thought this thread would shed some liggt for experienced and novice vapers ,that are captured by these pruces and wide range of products ,please share your experiences ;good or bad and turn around times ,processes customs etc , thanks have a great evening
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Zodiac summed it up as well as can be.Revel in the great prices and try not to stress on the post, hope for luck delivery wise and forget about it.


----------



## Ashley A (19/8/15)

Yip, that about covers Fasttech.

Once it gets here though is also a hit and miss. I've had items land here in less than 2 weeks, and then took a month and a half to get to my local post office from Jhb International. Then I also had stuff dock at Dbn harbour and reach me in 4 days.

As for customs, same story. sometimes in for 4 days, other times its a couple weeks. Custom costs are also eradic. I had some orders around R300 where I paid R60 customs and other for R200 where I paid R190 customs.

The 3 tips :
- Make sure the price is low enough that it's still much cheaper after customs, otherwise buy local and get it now with support.
- Plan purchases well in advance and be prepared to forget about the order for a couple months. 
- Read the reviews and discussions to understand the quality. Some things have to go straight into the bin. Others seem better than the original.


----------



## KimH (19/8/15)

My first few orders took 3 - 4 weeks to arrive - pretty painless and uneventful.
Customs charges weren't that high either.
Seems after the Sapos strike things slowed down drastically and the custom charges I had to pay increased by about R150 per parcel as well. My order values were always just under $100. My last order took 3 months to get to me, the fault was with the post office not FT though.
I have vowed not to buy from FT again until I get to the UK, their postal system seems far more stable.
If you aren't in a hurry and are prepared to wait, then its worth giving it a shot.
Just remember to take your invoice and proof of payment along with you when you go to collect your parcel - they don't always ask for it, but if they do rather have it at the ready.
Good luck


----------



## zadiac (19/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Zodiac summed it up as well as can be.Revel in the great prices and try not to stress on the post, hope for luck delivery wise and forget about it.



@zadiac if you don't mind, and not @Zodiac 

Two different members of this forum


----------

